# Aspettare



## elena_ (17 Febbraio 2012)

tanto per introdurre il tema vi dedico questa

[video=youtube;UoQIMwu16eo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoQIMwu16eo[/video]

voi aspettatemi che poi torno eh?

ma nel frattempo cominciate a pensarci 

e se avete qualcosa da dire o qualche spunto da dare io...aspetto


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> tanto per introdurre il tema vi dedico questa
> 
> [video=youtube;UoQIMwu16eo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoQIMwu16eo[/video]
> 
> ...


Ele lo sai che ti voglio tanto bene ma Baglioni proprio non ce la faccio eh. E' più forte di me, sono allergica 
Magari metti il testo della canzone se è in tema con l'argomento del tuo thread, così poi  ti rispondo


----------



## elena_ (17 Febbraio 2012)

e per ingannare il tempo vi dedico anche questa

che è diversa dall'altra

ma sempre in topic 

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoQIMwu16eo[/video]


----------



## elena_ (17 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> e per ingannare il tempo vi dedico anche questa
> 
> che è diversa dall'altra
> 
> ...


ehm...ho fatto un po' di casino 

ma tanto siete qui per perdere tempo no? 

scusa MK

ora ti metto anche il testo

dunque 

il secondo video è questo

[video=youtube;04c9HYyXdU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_750674&src_vid=UoQIMwu16eo&v=04c9HYyXdU0&feature=iv[/video]

e di seguito il testo del secondo video

il primo non ce l'ha



Il 9 barrato
il paradiso
la primavera
un tuo sorriso
la mietitura
un colpo di stato
la libera uscita
Babbo Natale
le medicine
un posto al sole
la promozione
un'altra vita
il segnale orario
l'eclissi lunare
la coincidenza
il carnevale
l'indipendenza
un altro salario
un bel terno all'otto
una medaglia
il 27
la sesta figlia
la buona notte
il terzo atto
le chiavi di casa
l'alta marea
la comunione
un'amnistia
l'ispirazione
una sorpresa
ed aspettare
ed aspettare
ed aspettare
ed aspettare


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (17 Febbraio 2012)

Chi ha tempo non se lo faccia portare via, ne faccia buon uso.



Il tenpo oltre ad essere il SOLO Galantuomo in questo mondo c'ha un difetto, e' Mariuolo= ladro stai ATTENTA


----------



## elena_ (17 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> Chi ha tempo non se lo faccia portare via, ne faccia buon uso.
> 
> 
> 
> Il tenpo oltre ad essere il SOLO Galantuomo in questo mondo c'ha un difetto, e' Mariuolo= ladro stai ATTENTA


Cazzarola Mari'
mi hai fatto venire in mente questa


Vola il tempo lo sai che vola e va,
forse non ce ne accorgiamo
ma più ancora del tempo che non ha età,
siamo noi che ce ne andiamo
e per questo ti dico amore, amor
io t'attenderò ogni sera,
ma tu vieni non aspettare ancor,
vieni adesso finché è primavera.


[video=youtube;saUERBe-sUI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saUERBe-sUI[/video]


io aspetto eh?


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (17 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Cazzarola Mari'
> mi hai fatto venire in mente questa
> 
> 
> ...


Affrettati lentamente. diceva un certo Cesare Augusto ... cosa aspetti?


Non ti sembra che di tempo ne hai gia sprecato tanto?



Datti un mossa o meglio una smossa ... destati/svegliatiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (17 Febbraio 2012)

*Ricordati questa massima Elena*

 * Tutti vogliono il vostro bene. Non fatevelo portar via.*  
( Stanislaw J. Lec )













CHISSA', se mi sono spiegata


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ehm...ho fatto un po' di casino
> 
> ma tanto siete qui per perdere tempo no?
> 
> ...


Ho cercato il testo del primo video nel web (mai pensato che avrei cercato un testo di Baglioni ), mi sono fermata a "passerotto". Allora Elena, che dire? Aspettare? Aspettare cosa? Non mi viene in mente niente. Anzi sì. Sei stanca di aspettare?


----------



## Flavia (17 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> Chi ha tempo non se lo faccia portare via, ne faccia buon uso.
> 
> 
> 
> Il tenpo oltre ad essere il SOLO Galantuomo in questo mondo c'ha un difetto, e' Mariuolo= ladro stai ATTENTA


Ottima sintesi!
tempo rubato, tempo donato, tempo sprecato
il tempo lo si spreca senza nemmeno rendersene conto, fermi in panchina senza un reale perchè, o forse si quell'infortunio che ancora non ti permette di rientrare in gioco
e in tanto la clessidra del tempo scorre


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ottima sintesi!
> tempo rubato, tempo donato, tempo sprecato
> il tempo lo si spreca senza nemmeno rendersene conto, fermi in panchina senza un reale perchè, o forse si quell'infortunio che ancora non ti permette di rientrare in gioco
> e in tanto la clessidra del tempo scorre


Per me non è tempo sprecato quello Flavia. E' tempo prezioso. E' tempo di riflessione. E' tempo di lasciare andare e prepararsi al nuovo che arriverà. Basta fare spazio .


----------



## Flavia (17 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Per me non è tempo sprecato quello Flavia. E' tempo prezioso. E' tempo di riflessione. E' tempo di lasciare andare e prepararsi al nuovo che arriverà. Basta fare spazio .


lo so , hai ragione, non è tempo sprecato, però è uno stato di vita non vita!
il nuovo quando lo avvisto all'orizzonte lo scanso a priori, ergo devo riflettere ancora


----------



## elena_ (17 Febbraio 2012)

[video=youtube;TLHTm0cme84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLHTm0cme84[/video]


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2012)

Elena mi hai letto nel pensiero?


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> lo so , hai ragione, non è tempo sprecato, però è uno stato di vita non vita!
> il nuovo quando lo avvisto all'orizzonte lo scanso a priori, ergo devo riflettere ancora


E' uno stato di transizione. Ma prima o poi finisce, credici


----------



## elena_ (17 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Elena mi hai letto nel pensiero?


sì 

questa versione interpretata dalla mitica Fiorella è meravigliosa

[video=youtube;lwu4DCkMQE8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwu4DCkMQE8[/video]


----------



## Flavia (17 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> E' uno stato di transizione. Ma prima o poi finisce, credici


Mk sei sempre ottimista, e positiva, una volta ero anch'io così, ora vedo tutto a tinte fosche
tutto passa, ma il mentre è un vero peso:unhappy:


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> sì
> 
> questa versione interpretata dalla mitica Fiorella è meravigliosa


Meravigliosa sì :up:. Ho sempre un po' snobbato Fossati, invece ultimamente lo sto riscoprendo. C'è tempo anche per apprezzare certi artisti.


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Mk sei sempre ottimista, e positiva, una volta ero anch'io così, ora vedo tutto a tinte fosche
> tutto passa, ma il mentre è un vero peso:unhappy:


Mah sì, di fondo sì, cerco di vedere sempre il lato positivo delle cose. Ma momenti di disperazione, lutti, abbandoni, li ho passati anch'io. Per questo ti dico che prima o poi passa. Prova semplicemente ad accettare che sia così. Non chiuderlo fuori, non resistere, accetta.


----------



## Flavia (17 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Mah sì, di fondo sì, cerco di vedere sempre il lato positivo delle cose. Ma momenti di disperazione, lutti, abbandoni, li ho passati anch'io. Per questo ti dico che prima o poi passa. Prova semplicemente ad accettare che sia così. Non chiuderlo fuori, non resistere, accetta.


Non sono capace, evidentemente è un mio limite
counque concordo con voi, la versione della Mannoia è splendida


----------



## Leda (18 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Mah sì, di fondo sì, cerco di vedere sempre il lato positivo delle cose. Ma momenti di disperazione, lutti, abbandoni, li ho passati anch'io. Per questo ti dico che prima o poi passa. Prova semplicemente ad accettare che sia così. Non chiuderlo fuori, non resistere, accetta.


Mi ritrovo molto in quello che dici. Sto cominciando ad imparare da poche settimane a non anestetizzarmi, non distrarmi, non ribellarmi al dolore. Lo sento, lo accolgo, so che è giustificato, quasi lo saluto con gioia come un ospite atteso, quando arriva. Aspetto che se ne vada quando avrà esaurito il suo compito, che probabilmente è mostrarmi qualcosa di me che non avrei visto (o voluto vedere) altrimenti. Spero :smile:


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Mi ritrovo molto in quello che dici. Sto cominciando ad imparare da poche settimane a non anestetizzarmi, non distrarmi, non ribellarmi al dolore. Lo sento, lo accolgo, so che è giustificato, quasi lo saluto con gioia come un ospite atteso, quando arriva. Aspetto che se ne vada quando avrà esaurito il suo compito, che probabilmente è *mostrarmi qualcosa di me che non avrei visto (o voluto vedere)* altrimenti. Spero :smile:


:up:


----------



## elena_ (18 Febbraio 2012)

anche il mio stare qui ha un senso
il mio aspettare
la mia pazienza e la mia impazienza
il mio amore e il mio egoismo

tutto questo mi temprerà
lo so
e sento che sto cambiando

per aspera ad astra

ce n'è ancora tanta di strada da fare

appunto

c'è tempo...


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> anche il mio stare qui ha un senso
> il mio aspettare
> la mia pazienza e la mia impazienza
> il mio amore e il mio egoismo
> ...


 poi ti posto un'altra canzone di Fossati che mi ha fatto pensare al tuo thread.


----------



## geko (18 Febbraio 2012)

Comincio a pensare che i cambiamenti avvengono solo quando smetti di aspettare... O quando non te ne importa più così tanto... Sono ancora indeciso, ma se vuoi appena lo scopro ti faccio sapere.


----------



## elena_ (18 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> poi ti posto un'altra canzone di Fossati che mi ha fatto pensare al tuo thread.


sarà mica questa?

[video=youtube;-ApNtZ1-mqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ApNtZ1-mqg[/video]


----------



## elena_ (18 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Comincio a pensare che i cambiamenti avvengono solo quando smetti di aspettare... O quando non te ne importa più così tanto... Sono ancora indeciso, ma se vuoi appena lo scopro ti faccio sapere.


sai geko?
devo capirlo anch'io

nel frattempo resto sempre qui

aspetto


----------



## geko (18 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> sai geko?
> devo capirlo anch'io
> 
> nel frattempo resto sempre qui
> ...


Finché ci credi è giusto così. Il problema è quando l'attesa è diventata la 'normalità' ed il cambiamento è troppo strano per sembrarti bello. Ma sapró dirti anche questo.

Di modi per ammazzare il tempo peró ne conosco tanti eh, ho maturato una certa esperienza!


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> sarà mica questa?
> 
> No Elena, questa
> 
> ...


----------



## elena_ (18 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> No Elena, questa


Superba!!!
Compreso il video!!

E sai una cosa?
Trovo che il testo abbia qualcosa a che vedere con quello che ha scritto geko poco prima.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> anche il mio stare qui ha un senso
> il mio aspettare
> la mia pazienza e la mia impazienza
> il mio amore e il mio egoismo
> ...


Ma nel frattempo vi vedete e state assieme no?
Non ti ha messo in un angolo dicendoti...
Aspettami...quando mi sentirò più libero te ne accorgerai...
Tu verifica solo che non voglia mantenere la situazione in stallo...

Perchè a lui fa comodo così...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Comincio a pensare che i cambiamenti avvengono solo quando smetti di aspettare... O quando non te ne importa più così tanto... Sono ancora indeciso, ma se vuoi appena lo scopro ti faccio sapere.


SI....
Mi è proprio accaduto questo!
Ma l'opzione per me è la due...
Se smetto di importarmene non ho neanche più l'ansia da aspettare...

Un giorno magari quando proprio eri finito nel dimenticatoio tu vieni a bussare alla mia porta

E io sorpreso ti fo...
Lucertolastro...dove eri finito...guarda qua...io e Lothy intanto abbiamo fatto man bassa!


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Finché ci credi è giusto così. Il problema è quando l'attesa è diventata la 'normalità' ed il cambiamento è troppo strano per sembrarti bello. Ma sapró dirti anche questo.
> 
> Di modi per ammazzare il tempo peró ne conosco tanti eh, ho maturato una certa esperienza!


Ho avuto una visione...
Lei che gli dice...ahahahahaah...per ingannare l'attesa mi faccio una storiella con degli amici no?

Mi faccio la trinità...
Conte, Lothy, e Lucertolastro no?

E vedi sto qua come corre....:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## geko (18 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI....
> Mi è proprio accaduto questo!
> Ma l'opzione per me è la due...
> Se smetto di importarmene non ho neanche più l'ansia da aspettare...
> ...


Mi è venuta in mente un'altra opzione, la terza: ho aspettato per così tanto che adesso non mi ricordo più che cazzo stessi aspettando...


----------



## geko (18 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho avuto una visione...
> Lei che gli dice...ahahahahaah...*per ingannare l'attesa mi faccio una storiella con degli amici* no?
> 
> Mi faccio la trinità...
> ...


Eh Conte, ma proprio a quello io mi riferivo! 

Solo che dopo aver conosciuto, in quest'ordine: Lothy, il Conte ed il Lucertolone, credi che Elena avrà ancora voglia di tornare indietro? 

Chiudo qui l'OT perché Elena è una persona seria e non mi sembra carino rovinarle il thread! Scusa, Elena! :smile:


----------



## Flavia (18 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> anche il mio stare qui ha un senso
> il mio aspettare
> la mia pazienza e la mia impazienza
> il mio amore e il mio egoismo
> ...


la pazienza è la virtù delle donne molto innamorate:smile:


----------



## elena_ (18 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma nel frattempo vi vedete e state assieme no?
> Non ti ha messo in un angolo dicendoti...
> Aspettami...quando mi sentirò più libero te ne accorgerai...
> Tu verifica solo che non voglia mantenere la situazione in stallo...
> ...


ci vediamo e stiamo assieme, sì
non mi ha messo in un angolo, no
ma la situazione è effettivamente in stallo
e a lui fa effettivamente comodo così


----------



## elena_ (18 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho avuto una visione...
> Lei che gli dice...ahahahahaah...per ingannare l'attesa mi faccio una storiella con degli amici no?
> 
> Mi faccio la trinità...
> ...





geko ha detto:


> Eh Conte, ma proprio a quello io mi riferivo!
> 
> Solo che dopo aver conosciuto, in quest'ordine: Lothy, il Conte ed il Lucertolone, credi che Elena avrà ancora voglia di tornare indietro?
> 
> Chiudo qui l'OT perché Elena è una persona seria e non mi sembra carino rovinarle il thread! Scusa, Elena! :smile:


non siete per niente credibili 
e comunque "sto qua" mi basta e mi avanza e vi sopravanza pure


----------



## elena_ (19 Febbraio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> la pazienza è la virtù delle donne molto innamorate:smile:


non lo so...sì...uff...che ovaie però...


----------



## Leda (19 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ci vediamo e stiamo assieme, sì
> non mi ha messo in un angolo, no
> *ma la situazione è effettivamente in stallo
> e a lui fa effettivamente comodo così*



Mi spieghi meglio le frasi in grassetto?
Percepisco una certa tua ansia tra le righe, ma magari mi sbaglio...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ci vediamo e stiamo assieme, sì
> non mi ha messo in un angolo, no
> ma la situazione è effettivamente in stallo
> e a lui fa effettivamente comodo così


Comodo è una parola grossa...
Devi vedere cosa vuole lui e cosa vuoi tu...
Con chiarezza...

perchè sai so quando ci si trova in un vicolo cieco...

Poi non si sa come uscirne...

Poi a bocce ferme guardi la realtà e ti dici...ma le giuste premesse c'erano?

Nel mio caso no...
Ma siccome sono testardo e testone vedevo cose che non c'erano...

Maledette aspettative eh?


----------



## Flavia (19 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ci vediamo e stiamo assieme, sì
> non mi ha messo in un angolo, no*
> ma la situazione è effettivamente in stallo
> e a lui fa effettivamente comodo così*


Da quello che ho sempre letto della tua storia, mi sembrava che le cose andassero nel verso giusto nel senso che lui aveva preso delle decisioni e le stesse mettendo in atto.
conosco quella situazione si stallo ( non sai quanto ho aspettato, ed invano!!!!), ma quello che mi lascia perplessa è che tu scrivi che a lui fa comodo così. per quello che ho vissuto io cerca se puoi di capire i motivi per cui esiste questa situazione e vedere come fare eventualmente per sbloccarla.
aspettare per amore si, ma aspettare e farsi venire la gastrite nell'attesa non va bene!


----------



## elena_ (19 Febbraio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Da quello che ho sempre letto della tua storia, mi sembrava *che le cose andassero nel verso giusto nel senso che lui aveva preso delle decisioni e le stesse mettendo in atto.*
> conosco quella situazione si stallo ( non sai quanto ho aspettato, ed invano!!!!), ma quello che mi lascia perplessa è che tu scrivi che a lui fa comodo così. per quello che ho vissuto io cerca se puoi di capire i motivi per cui esiste questa situazione e vedere come fare eventualmente per sbloccarla.
> aspettare per amore si, ma aspettare e farsi venire la gastrite nell'attesa non va bene!


no
puntualizzo
e così rispondo anche a Regina

se finora le cose sono andate per il verso giusto è stato perché IO ho preso delle decisioni e le ho messe in atto
ovvero
ho fatto tutto ciò che era in mio potere per mettere lui nella condizione di prendere delle decisioni e metterle in atto

adesso 
come direbbe Tubarao
la palla si trova dalla sua parte del campo
ma lui tiene fermo il gioco 

io credo che da un lato lui abbia paura, anche se lo nega
e dall'altro si sia adagiato in questa situazione, e questo lo ha ammesso pure lui
perché ha me
ha i suoi figli
e sua moglie non sembra poi così determinata a portare avanti l'istanza di separazione che continuamente minaccia 

è lui che ha il polso di tutta la situazione
è perfettamente consapevole che così non può continuare a lungo
ma nei fatti non sta facendo niente per cambiarla

però devo dire che ogni giorno riesce SEMPRE a trovare spazio e tempo per me e per noi
che sia già questo un piccolo passo avanti?


----------



## elena_ (19 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comodo è una parola grossa...
> Devi vedere cosa vuole lui e cosa vuoi tu...
> Con chiarezza...
> 
> ...


hai ragione è una parola grossa ma spero di aver meglio chiarito il concetto poco sopra

quanto alle premesse, è stato proprio lui a volerle chiarire e definire fin dall'inizio
se non ci fossero state quelle premesse adesso non saremmo arrivati fin qui

tu non hai la minima idea di quanto io sia testarda e testona e determinata

e se mi si dice che devo avere pazienza e aspettare
io aspetto eh?


----------



## Leda (19 Febbraio 2012)

*Le giuste premesse*

Càpita, a volte, che ci siano all'inizio e che poi in corso d'opera qualcosa cambi. Il futuro e la sua stima sono sempre così incerti... E' come quando da bambini pensavamo a quanti anni avremmo avuto allo scoccare del fatidico anno 2000, e ci immaginavamo chi saremmo stati e come avremmo vissuto. Chissà quante volte abbiamo cambiato idea su noi stessi in quell'enorme lasso di tempo!
Allora, lasciando da parte per un istante le premesse iniziali, quali sono le premesse _attuali_?
Questo mi (e gli) chiederei.
Non sto gufando, eh; è che mi è capitato di rimanere incatenata a premesse iniziali perfette, usandole come scudo per difendermi dalla frustrazione del presente, scoprendo poi che nel corso del tempo si erano perse chissà dove e nessuno mi aveva informata, e non è stato piacevole.
Il fatto che lui trovi sempre tempo per te mi pare più indicativo del fatto che non voglia perderti, che della volontà di sbloccare effettivamente la situazione.
Quanto te la senti di aspettare dipende ovviamente anche dal tuo livello di frustrazione: finchè è sotto controllo, si resiste. Spero che non ti dovrai trovare al limite per indurlo a far qualcosa


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> e se mi si dice che devo avere pazienza e aspettare
> io aspetto eh?


L'importante è questo Elena. Se TU te la senti di aspettare, allora fallo. Ma non dovresti farlo se dietro questa accettazione c'è solo la paura di perderlo.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Febbraio 2012)

*Il cuore che ride di Charles Bukowski*

[video=youtube;_YqH4a_JkQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=_YqH4a_JkQk[/video]


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (19 Febbraio 2012)

*DA me a ELENA*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> [video=youtube;_YqH4a_JkQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=_YqH4a_JkQk[/video]


DA me a te ELENA


Mari'


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2012)

Marì ma l'hai postata due volte?


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (19 Febbraio 2012)

*E' cosi bella che sta bene anche 2 volte*



MK ha detto:


> Marì ma l'hai postata due volte?




SI la prima ho sbaglito e risultavo Non Registrato


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> SI la prima ho sbaglito e risultavo Non Registrato


Ok, sì è bellissima . E' che sai coi Non registrati si fa sempre casino


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (19 Febbraio 2012)

*ed e' per questo che mi sono quotata*



MK ha detto:


> Ok, sì è bellissima . E' che sai coi Non registrati si fa sempre casino


Chiaro


----------



## Flavia (19 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> [video=youtube;_YqH4a_JkQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=_YqH4a_JkQk[/video]


:up:
Dice tutto!!!


----------



## geko (19 Febbraio 2012)

Bukowski è un genio, non a caso la mia firma è una sua citazione. :up:


----------



## Flavia (19 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> no
> puntualizzo
> e così rispondo anche a Regina
> 
> ...


Elena si è rimboccata le maniche, ha preso decisioni, e tutto ciò ha permesso al rapporto di poter andare avanti.
la consorte minaccia di chiedere la separazione, ma non lo fa, quindi penso che nella realtà per sue motivazioni non la vuole.
lui in questo momento ha tutto, e ha paura forse di perdere questa condizione privilegiata
E tu Elena?
sei sicura che ti possa bastare quel poco di tempo che ricava per te ogni giorno? arriverà sicuramente il momento in cui quel tempo non ti basterà più, e vorrai le cose e la vita che lui ti ha promesso.
Ma il punto è: quanto puoi aspettare?
se lui continua a non decidere, alla fine sarai tu a farlo 
so di essere stata dura con le mie parole, vorrei che qualcuno avesse detto ciò a me tempo fa
in bocca al lupo!


----------



## elena_ (19 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> DA me a te ELENA
> 
> 
> Mari'


GRAZIE! 
Bukowski ha un significato particolare per me.
So quale messaggio mi stai comunicando e percepisco la tua voce un po' da grillo parlante e un po' materna.


----------



## elena_ (19 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Càpita, a volte, che ci siano all'inizio e che poi in corso d'opera qualcosa cambi. Il futuro e la sua stima sono sempre così incerti... E' come quando da bambini pensavamo a quanti anni avremmo avuto allo scoccare del fatidico anno 2000, e ci immaginavamo chi saremmo stati e come avremmo vissuto. Chissà quante volte abbiamo cambiato idea su noi stessi in quell'enorme lasso di tempo!
> Allora, lasciando da parte per un istante le premesse iniziali, quali sono le premesse _attuali_?
> Questo mi (e gli) chiederei.
> Non sto gufando, eh; è che mi è capitato di rimanere incatenata a premesse iniziali perfette, usandole come scudo per difendermi dalla frustrazione del presente, scoprendo poi che nel corso del tempo si erano perse chissà dove e nessuno mi aveva informata, e non è stato piacevole.
> ...


il fatto è che le aspettative mi hanno sempre fregato
aspettative-aspettare
il significato non cambia poi molto
le cose belle e positive accadono sempre quando meno me le aspetto e arrivano così, come delle sorprese

le premesse iniziali per lui sono sempre state indiscutibili
mai messe in discussione


----------



## elena_ (19 Febbraio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Elena si è rimboccata le maniche, ha preso decisioni, e tutto ciò ha permesso al rapporto di poter andare avanti.
> la consorte minaccia di chiedere la separazione, ma non lo fa, quindi penso che nella realtà per sue motivazioni non la vuole.
> lui in questo momento ha tutto, e ha paura forse di perdere questa condizione privilegiata
> E tu Elena?
> ...


non sei stata dura
e sono consapevole di quanto dici

quanto posso aspettare non so
così come non posso prevedere il futuro

il tempo che ricava per me ogni giorno significa tantissimo
ti dico solo che investe ogni momento del suo tempo libero e anche parte di quello lavorativo

certe volte è frustrante sì
e allora vengo a sfogarmi qui
perché non posso sfogarmi sempre con lui

il forum è molto paziente con me eh?


----------



## Flavia (19 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> non sei stata dura
> e sono consapevole di quanto dici
> 
> quanto posso aspettare non so
> ...


So quello che stai passando, ho vissuto una situazione simile.
Frustrazione, pianti, aspettative, speranze, sogni: tutto spazzato via in un solo attimo e ne sono uscita con le ossa rotte.
Ora non voglio dire che la tua storia debba andare male, ma solo di fare molta attenzione, quando si è innamorate si hanno gli occhi che guardano tutto con dei filtri e tante cose seppur evidenti non le si vede.
Ho aspettato tanto, ho amato, non ti dico che sia stato tempo sprecato, perchè per me è sempre stato amore vero, ma devo ammettere che è stata una vita plasmata solo sulle sue esigenze e problematiche senza mai considerare le mie. E ora mi rimangono dei bei ricordi e un amore che nonostante tutto non accenna ad affievolirsi.
Fagli presente che deve prendere una posizione netta, perchè questa situazione non è giusta per te.
Il forum è fatto per questo: sfogarsi, scambiarsi idee, confrontarsi, e alle volte ricevere anche una piccola tirata di orecchie!:mrgreen:


----------



## elena_ (19 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> L'importante è questo Elena. Se TU te la senti di aspettare, allora fallo. Ma non dovresti farlo se dietro questa accettazione c'è solo la paura di perderlo.


Sai una cosa? 
Se anche ci lasciassimo, io quest'uomo non lo perderò mai.
Non perderò mai tutto ciò che mi ha dato e mi sta dando e tutto ciò che sto imparando da lui.
No.
Io comunque non lo perderò.


----------



## elena_ (19 Febbraio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> So quello che stai passando, ho vissuto una situazione simile.
> Frustrazione, pianti, aspettative, speranze, sogni: tutto spazzato via in un solo attimo e ne sono uscita con le ossa rotte.
> Ora non voglio dire che la tua storia debba andare male, ma solo di fare molta attenzione, quando si è innamorate si hanno gli occhi che guardano tutto con dei filtri e tante cose seppur evidenti non le si vede.
> Ho aspettato tanto, ho amato, non ti dico che sia stato tempo sprecato, perchè per me è sempre stato amore vero, ma devo ammettere che è stata una vita plasmata solo sulle sue esigenze e problematiche senza mai considerare le mie. E ora mi rimangono dei bei ricordi e un amore che nonostante tutto non accenna ad affievolirsi.
> ...


[video=youtube;Pm2BKO3SqPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pm2BKO3SqPw[/video]


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Sai una cosa?
> Se anche ci lasciassimo, io quest'uomo non lo perderò mai.
> *Non perderò mai tutto ciò che mi ha dato e mi sta dando e tutto ciò che sto imparando da lui.
> *No.
> Io comunque non lo perderò.


Sì non perderai tutto questo Elena, ma mi chiedo, è abbastanza? Aspetta che i figli siano grandi? Allora sarà davvero il momento giusto?


----------



## Flavia (19 Febbraio 2012)

Elena questa è tutta per te, una canzone stupenda della mannoia
[video=youtube;BzuOhH9EwYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzuOhH9EwYs[/video]


----------



## stellina (19 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comodo è una parola grossa...
> Devi vedere cosa vuole lui e cosa vuoi tu...
> Con chiarezza...
> 
> ...


ot: mi hai fatto venire in mente il mio papà....


----------



## stellina (19 Febbraio 2012)

elena cara ho letto...
ti stai trasformando in un mix tra calipso e penelope...l'amante che attende! (ahhhhhhh come comprendo)
secondo me la cosa pìù lampante è che lui sta in stallo...cioè decide di non scegliere...bada che anche questa non scelta è una scelta...è un messaggio: per ora a me va bene così.
il fatto che lui trovi sempre uno spazio quotidiano per voi, è certamente sintomo che lui non vuole perderti.
per ora gli va bene così non vuole dire che domani mollerà tutto per stare con te o viceversa...
ho letto nel 3d che la moglie minaccia la separazione...a me personalmente non piacerebbe sapere che U. sceglie me perchè la moglie gli ha dato il benservito...mi sentirei la ruota di scorta...
un abbraccio


----------



## Ewy (20 Febbraio 2012)

*perche'..*



elena_ ha detto:


> Sai una cosa?
> Se anche ci lasciassimo, io quest'uomo non lo perderò mai.
> Non perderò mai tutto ciò che mi ha dato e mi sta dando e tutto ciò che sto imparando da lui.
> No.
> Io comunque non lo perderò.


Attendere e' snervante ma e' anche motivo di riflessione... e se si insinuasse in lui il tarlo che un giorno potrebbe perderti per sempre? cosa accadrebbe? ti lascerebbe andare? io rifletterei su questo e mi muoverei in questa direzione...il resto credimi sono solo chiacchiere, sappiamo tutti che le storie clandestine sono accomunate da passione, bla, bla, ma dinnanzi al grande salto come per incanto tutti i sentimenti scemano...mi pare che tu sia single e lui sposato, se cosi' fosse sarai sempre la sola a soffrire e ad attendere...a meno che....


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> ho letto nel 3d che la moglie minaccia la separazione...a me personalmente non piacerebbe sapere che U. sceglie me perchè la moglie gli ha dato il benservito...mi sentirei la ruota di scorta...
> un abbraccio


Ma lui potrebbe cogliere l'occasione e separarsi una buona volta eh. Altro che ruota di scorta . Io tifo per Elena, tanta pazienza e tanto amore vanno premiati!


----------



## Leda (20 Febbraio 2012)

_Ancor peggio della convinzione del no,
l’incertezza del forse è la disillusione di un ”quasi”.
E’ il quasi che mi disturba, che mi intristisce,
che mi ammazza portando tutto quello che poteva essere stato e non è stato.
Chi ha quasi vinto gioca ancora,
__Chi è quasi passato studia ancora,
Chi è quasi morto è vivo,
Chi ha quasi amato non ha amato.
Basta pensare alle opportunità che sono scappate tra le dita,
alle opportunità che si perdono per paura,
alle idee che non usciranno mai dalla carta
per questa maledetta mania di vivere in autunno.
Mi chiedo, a volte, cosa ci porta a scegliere una vita piatta;
o meglio, non mi chiedo, contesto.
La risposta la so a memoria,
è stampata nella distanza e freddezza dei sorrisi,
nella debolezza degli abbracci,
nell’indifferenza dei “buongiorno” quasi sussurrati.
Avanza vigliaccheria e manca coraggio perfino per essere felice.
La passione brucia, l’amore fa impazzire, il desiderio tradisce.
Forse questi possono essere motivi per decidere tra allegria e dolore, sentire il niente, ma non lo sono.
Se la virtù stesse proprio nei mezzi termini, il mare non avrebbe le onde, i giorni sarebbero nuvolosi
e l’arcobaleno in toni di grigio.
Il niente non illumina, non ispira, non affligge, nè calma,
amplia solamente il vuoto che ognuno porta dentro di sè.
Non è che la fede muova le montagne,
nè che tutte le stelle siano raggiungibili,
per le cose che non possono essere cambiate
ci resta solamente la pazienza,
però, preferire la sconfitta anticipata al dubbio della vittoria
è sprecare l’opportunità di meritare.
Per gli errori esiste perdono; per gli insuccessi, opportunità;
per gli amori impossibili, tempo.
A niente serve assediare un cuore vuoto o risparmiare l’anima.
Un romanzo la cui fine è istantanea o indolore non è un romanzo.
Non lasciare che la nostalgia soffochi, che la routine ti abitui,
che la paura ti impedisca di tentare.
Dubita del destino e credi a te stesso.
Spreca più ore realizzando piuttosto che sognando,
facendo piuttosto che pianificando, vivendo piuttosto che aspettando
perchè, già che chi quasi muore è vivo,
chi quasi vive è già morto!!!

_Luis Fernando Verissimo


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> _Ancor peggio della convinzione del no,
> l’incertezza del forse è la disillusione di un ”quasi”.
> E’ il quasi che mi disturba, che mi intristisce,
> che mi ammazza portando tutto quello che poteva essere stato e non è stato.
> ...


Aspettare...
Il casin è questo:
A) Se mi stanco di aspettare, lei può sempre dire...visto non hai saputo aspettare, sei impaziente, te lo giuro se avessi aspettato un altro po' vedevi che bella sorpresa...
B) Se sto là come un mona ad aspettare e poi non c'è niente come ci resto?

Ecco perchè è bene si aspettare...
Ma nel frattempo darsi le mani intorno no?

Così se una persona finalmente si decide e ti dice la tua attesa è finita...
Tu le dici...ehi ciccia...ma guarda che io non sono più là che aspetto il treno...nel frattempo a piedi sono già arrivato dove volevo arrivare e amen...stai scialla desso! No?

Sarebbe come vivere aspettando la morte...
Cosa vale all'uomo darsi da fare e impegnarsi?
Tanto un giorno se more e si lascia tutto qua...

Io mi dico ogni giorno...
Ok...caro ciccio...ora non tiri più!
Ma diosanto quante baldorie abbiamo fatto assieme...eh?
La nostra pagina è stata ampiamente scritta...

Se mi dico...
Ah devo sentirmi pronto per affrontare un pubblico...
Mah...
Non avrei mai fatto concerti eh?

Se stavo ad ascoltare gli altri...
Ve lo dico con tutto il cuore...

NON COMBINAVO UN CAZZO IN TUTTA LA MIA VITA...

Avrò fatto giusto o sbagliato...
Mettiamo anche che sia stato un colossale fallimento...
Ma qualcosa ho fatto!

E se mi guardo indietro...
Ehehehehehehehehe...
Le mie malefatte...sono tante eh?

Pitosto de na vita passata a piangere e sospirare...
Intanto ho agito no?

E i fallimenti mi hanno solo reso più forte...

Arriva un macigno in testa?
Ma qulo macigno...è un pugno di sabbia eh?
Io lo vedevo come un macigno...

Osare...osare...osare...osare...
Casso se ho osato...


----------



## Sabina_ (20 Febbraio 2012)

*E figli vostri?*

Non seguo molto il forum, perciò forse ti chiedo cose di cui avrai già scritto. Avete mai parlato di figli vostri?
 Ora ci sono i figli suoi, ma tu li vorresti dei figli? Quanti anni avete?
Cosa perderebbe lui separandosi? I suoi figli cosa sanno, di te sono a conoscenza?


----------



## elena_ (20 Febbraio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Non seguo molto il forum, perciò forse ti chiedo cose di cui avrai già scritto. Avete mai parlato di figli vostri?
> Ora ci sono i figli suoi, ma tu li vorresti dei figli? Quanti anni avete?
> Cosa perderebbe lui separandosi? I suoi figli cosa sanno, di te sono a conoscenza?


la questione figli fa parte delle premesse
per me sarebbe troppo rischioso diventare madre per motivi di salute che non sto qui a spiegare

lui vuole separarsi

a suo tempo i figli sono stati messi a conoscenza di me dalla madre con un effetto di forte destabilizzazione
e lui si è impegnato molto per tranquillizzarli e rassicurarli con la sua presenza


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> la questione figli fa parte delle premesse
> per me sarebbe troppo rischioso diventare madre per motivi di salute che non sto qui a spiegare
> 
> lui vuole separarsi
> ...


Queste cose per me sono incomprensibili. Usare i figli è inaccettabile.


----------



## Leda (20 Febbraio 2012)

Che mossa meschina


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Che mossa meschina


Purtroppo ci sono donne che si comportano così. Anche uomini forse. E te lo dico da moglie tradita.


----------



## Leda (20 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Purtroppo ci sono donne che si comportano così. Anche uomini forse. E te lo dico da moglie tradita.


Io te lo dico da figlia: mia madre ha fatto così :unhappy:


----------



## elena_ (20 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Io te lo dico da figlia: mia madre ha fatto così :unhappy:


beh
nel mio caso è stata la mossa finale di una sorta di reazione a catena e di colpi e contraccolpi tra lei e lui
lei che inaspriva ossessivamente il controllo
lui che continuava a fuggire
ma nessuno dei due dalla parte del torto o della ragione
hanno sbagliato entrambi perché entrambi sono stati irrazionali e impulsivi
però alla fine lui ha smesso di fuggire
almeno questo gli va riconosciuto
e con i suoi figli è stato straordinario


----------



## Flavia (20 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Queste cose per me sono incomprensibili. Usare i figli è inaccettabile.


Eppure sono l'arma di ricatto più usata dalle donne


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Eppure sono l'arma di ricatto più usata dalle donne


Non da tutte, per fortuna. Poi bisogna vedere se è davvero così o se è la solita scusa che viene utilizzata dagli uomini per evitare la separazione.


----------



## Leda (20 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Non da tutte, per fortuna. Poi bisogna vedere se è davvero così *o se è la solita scusa che viene utilizzata dagli uomini per evitare la separazione.*


MK ne sa una più del diavolo!


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> MK ne sa una più del diavolo!


:mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (21 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Non da tutte, per fortuna. Poi bisogna vedere se è davvero così o se è la solita scusa che viene utilizzata dagli uomini per evitare la separazione.


hai ragione non bisogna generalizzare, allora diciamo che i figli sono un alibi dietro il quale si nascondono in molti


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> hai ragione non bisogna generalizzare, allora diciamo che i figli sono un alibi dietro il quale si nascondono in molti


Sì può essere, per alcuni uomini. Le mogli che si comportano così non riescono a trovare un'altra identità al di fuori di quella di mogli. E purtroppo usano i figli per tenere legato a sè un uomo che magari, tutto sommato, nemmeno vogliono più. Ma ci sono anche le eccezioni, per fortuna. Siamo persone non categorie .


----------



## elena_ (21 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Sì può essere, per alcuni uomini. Le mogli che si comportano così non riescono a trovare un'altra identità al di fuori di quella di mogli. E purtroppo usano i figli per tenere legato a sè un uomo che magari, tutto sommato, nemmeno vogliono più. Ma ci sono anche le eccezioni, per fortuna. Siamo persone non categorie .


ognuno si conforma ai modelli che ha avuto
oppure se ne distanzia anni luce
lei è del tutto aderente al modello genitoriale che ha avuto
lui è distante anni luce 
non sto a spiegare, ma hai sostanzialmente ragione e più volte hai scritto cose che collimano e mi hai dato materiale su cui riflettere
adesso comincio a mettere insieme tutti i pezzi di questo mio puzzle

beh
del resto
i puzzle sono giochi che si fanno ingannando il tempo...no?


----------



## Flavia (21 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Sì può essere, per alcuni uomini. Le mogli che si comportano così non riescono a trovare un'altra identità al di fuori di quella di mogli. E purtroppo usano i figli per tenere legato a sè un uomo che magari, tutto sommato, nemmeno vogliono più. Ma ci sono anche le eccezioni, per fortuna. Siamo persone non categorie .


Voglio pensare che siamo persone, però esistono individui a questo mondo che sembrano vivere tutti secondo un copione prestampato e distribuito su larga scala


----------



## Leda (21 Febbraio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Voglio pensare che siamo persone, però esistono individui a questo mondo che sembrano vivere tutti secondo un copione prestampato e distribuito su larga scala


Ti quoto e sottoscrivo, a malincuore :unhappy:


----------

